# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Певица

## Iva-17

Певица с муз.образованием (муз.училище отделение дир-хор.), большим опытом ресторанной работы (около 15лет),разнообразным репертуаром(на русском,английском,французском языках) ищет работу в Москве.Тел. +7 926 826 34 36 (после 14.00 ,пожалуйста...) Елена.

----------

